# Boboshanti Rastafari



## greenjuice (Jun 27, 2009)

YouTube - Documental Rastafari - La Orden Boboshanti

i just found it interesting that they keep kesh, the wear dastars, and rise in amrit wela...


----------



## dalsingh (Jun 27, 2009)

What about the other nonSikh practices Greenjuice. Does that make them manmukhs in your eyes?


----------



## greenjuice (Jun 27, 2009)

ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਭਾਈ ॥੪॥੫॥੭॥
Without the Guru, liberation is not obtained, O Siblings of Destiny. ||4||5||7||

864 SGGS


----------



## Randip Singh (Jun 27, 2009)

greenjuice said:


> ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਭਾਈ ॥੪॥੫॥੭॥
> Without the Guru, liberation is not obtained, O Siblings of Destiny. ||4||5||7||
> 
> 864 SGGS



Can you stop quoting one liners out of shabads.


----------



## greenjuice (Jun 28, 2009)

> Can you stop quoting one liners out of shabads.



no.


----------



## Admin (Jun 28, 2009)

greenjuice said:


> no.


Then be ready to face the music. :welcome:


----------



## Randip Singh (Jun 28, 2009)

greenjuice said:


> no.



You are headed for trouble with that attitude.


----------

